# Masters Degree for ACS Assessment



## gvirmani (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi,
I am planning to apply next week for ACS assessment in Software Engineer Category. I have a full time 4-years B.Tech degree in Electronics & Communication and done Masters in Software System through correspondence recently. 

I have come to know that if I show my Masters degree in IT then there can be chance that my work experience could be counted only after that. I have a total of 10 years experience in IT industry but a non IT bachelors degree. My masters degree is in IT but its through correspondence and that too I did 2 years back. 

Could someone please advise if I should show my masters degree or bachelors will suffice. 

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gvirmani, 

submit everything you have - the assessor will sort it out . If you have multiple qualifications, the "skilled" date will be the one that is most favorable for the applicants. Check the ACS Summary of Criteria. 

Example scenario: 
A) If you go through "Recognition of Prior Learning" (based on your 10-year work experience), 6 years of relevant work experience can substitute for a formal degree. That would leave you 4 years of work experience for point claims. 
B) Your bachelor is assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor with a minor in ICT but relevant to your nominated occupation. According to the ACS rules you become skilled after 5 years of relevant work experience post-graduation. 
C) Your master degree is assessed as comparable to an AQF bachelor degree with a major in ICT. After two years of work experience post-master-graduation you become "skilled". 

The "skilled" date on your letter will be the earliest date that matches the criteria. Example: If B does not apply, MIN(A,C)). It's hard to guess in advance without knowing how much ICT content you had in your bachelor and master degree and if all your work experience is relevant for your nominated occupation. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## Sunlight11 (Apr 27, 2013)

To OP, if they assess your Bachelor as AQF Bachelor, you can start claiming experience AFTER Bachelor+Skill Met Date, regardless of how they assess your Masters. 

DO NOT ONLY submit Masters as your Masters is fairly recent, in that case DIAC will start counting AFTER Masters even if ACS Skill Met Date is earlier, or they may ask you to get your Bachelor assessed separately at later stage.

Many applicants from your country got away with 4 initial years of experience with only a Bachelor in Electronics.


----------



## gvirmani (Sep 18, 2013)

Thanks. I am not planning to submit masters alone but i was thinking of not even showing masters i.e. bachelors alone. Was in dilemma as in to show masters or not as I do not want to get my 4 years of experience cut due to non IT/Computers bachelors degree.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi gvirmani, 

as I wrote, if you have multiple qualifications, the "earliest" possible skilled date according to their rules is awarded. It's still a good idea to submit everything you have because bachelor curricula in electronics vary widely. If your program has less than 20% ICT content they will deem it unrelated. 

Cheers, 
Monika


----------



## thaddeus.fernandes (Mar 9, 2016)

espresso said:


> Hi gvirmani,
> 
> as I wrote, if you have multiple qualifications, the "earliest" possible skilled date according to their rules is awarded. It's still a good idea to submit everything you have because bachelor curricula in electronics vary widely. If your program has less than 20% ICT content they will deem it unrelated.
> 
> ...


Hi this is quite informative.

just wanted to know if they will allow all multiple degrees to be added in a single application or i need to pay 500$ for each degree?


----------



## sherif22879 (Nov 23, 2016)

thaddeus.fernandes said:


> Hi this is quite informative.
> 
> just wanted to know if they will allow all multiple degrees to be added in a single application or i need to pay 500$ for each degree?


You can add up to 8 qualifications and work experience in the same application.

For example: 3 degrees and 5 work experiences 

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## cheenujunk (Feb 8, 2017)

Hi, I still have the same question. I have 
bachelors in ece and masters in engg.
(pls refer - australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/1215625-skills-assessment-ict-major-minor.html)

I am not sure, if my Masters will cause ICT minor, as I don't think I have 33% of courses from computers related. 
Also, since my Bachelors in ECE, I did see many comment that it will be ICT majors. 

I am confused as to whether show my Masters or not. Hope somebody can throw light on this.

Any idea about where i can find the list of ICT courses ?


----------



## sokal (Jun 13, 2017)

espresso said:


> Hi gvirmani,
> 
> as I wrote, if you have multiple qualifications, the "earliest" possible skilled date according to their rules is awarded. It's still a good idea to submit everything you have because bachelor curricula in electronics vary widely. If your program has less than 20% ICT content they will deem it unrelated.
> 
> ...



Hi Monika,

I have also got similar situation, my graduation is not related to ICT (Arts) but my post graduation degree has got more than 50% ICT related subjects.

In this scenario ACS will accept my post graduation degree and recognize?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sherif22879 said:


> You can add up to 8 qualifications and work experience in the same application.
> 
> For example: 3 degrees and 5 work experiences
> 
> Hope this is helpful.


You can add upto 8 episodes free

After that you have to pay $50 for each extra episode 

There is no upward limit as far as I can see

Cheers


----------



## cheenujunk (Feb 8, 2017)

sokal said:


> Hi Monika,
> 
> I have also got similar situation, my graduation is not related to ICT (Arts) but my post graduation degree has got more than 50% ICT related subjects.
> 
> In this scenario ACS will accept my post graduation degree and recognize?


ACS does a good job with calculating the best method based on your qualifications. So, better leave it to them, don't lie anything. 

But be advised - If your post-graduate is major, then your work experience from postgraduate is taken into effect for skill date. Either way, the best results for the candidate is considered.


----------



## Pkaushal (Oct 7, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can add upto 8 episodes free
> 
> After that you have to pay $50 for each extra episode
> 
> ...


Hi, I got my assessment with AQF Master Degree with a major in computing and AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing but that time i was having only 1 year and 9 months experience as a software engineer but now I am having more than 3 years of experience as a software engineer and having PTE-A (20 points) so with 3 years of experience and with above mentioned qualifications could i get 15 points for education and 5 points for experience.


----------

